# Tiny Kitchen....



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm roughing in a TINY kitchen. I have available 3 dedicated circuits. I plan on putting the dishwasher on a dedicated 20 amp line. The refrigerator is going on my small appliance circuit. Also, my gas stove is going on the other small appliance circuit. I have maybe 6 feet of countertop in all. It's a galley type kitchen. My customer wants two quads for their countertop receptacles.....GFI's of course. can I do this or does the code say I can only install duplexes.

Also, she wants to hardwire one of those cheapy non-ducted fans above the stove. I was planning on tying that into a convenience circuit or can I get away with tying that into my stove/small appliance circuit?

I realize there are many OPINIONS on the way I am wiring up my kitchen appliances, but i am pretty sure my plan is code compliant. Like I said, I am pretty restricted here in that I only have 3 circuits available.

can anyone give me any feedback??

Thanks in advance
Melissa


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe you can not put anything else on the SABC other than the dining room. I know the info you need is in article 210.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you sure? Because I'm pretty sure it says the exception is a refrigerator.

Article 210.52B(1)

And for the gas stove....Article 210.52B(2) exception No. 2


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Duplex are not a requirement. In fact, you could legally install single receps if you so desired. No rule against quads.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The igniter is fine.
210.52(B)(1) exception number 2

I'd need to look through more to see if an exception exists for the fridge.

Yep, you're good.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> The igniter is fine, the fridge not so much.
> 210.52(B)(1) exception number 2
> 
> I'd need to look through more to see if an exception exists for the fridge.


Yeah....could you please check? because i am seeing it..I think...in 210.52B(1) ....in the kitchen....the 2 or more 20-ampere small appliance branch circuits required by 210.11(C)(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.

Isn't this saying that I can put a refrigerator on the small appliance circuit????


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Yeah....could you please check? because i am seeing it..I think...in 210.52B(1) ....in the kitchen....the 2 or more 20-ampere small appliance branch circuits required by 210.11(C)(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.
> 
> Isn't this saying that I can put a refrigerator on the small appliance circuit????


Yeah you can use it for the fridge. I forgot that part of my last comment.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, what should I do with the fan? Would it be a code violation to put it with the stove/appliance circuit? OR, should Ijust tap into a convenience circuit>>>


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Also, what should I do with the fan? Would it be a code violation to put it with the stove/appliance circuit? OR, should Ijust tap into a convenience circuit>>>


Id pull that off of another circuit.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL...on a side note....do they make a compression 90 degree changeover for galvanized to greenfield???

Thanks again

Melissa


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Heading to the supply house tomorrow. They GOTTA make one of those 90 degree fittings....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> LOL...on a side note....do they make a compression 90 degree changeover for galvanized to greenfield???
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Melissa


You could use this:









But it has to be accessible.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah......but I'm cutting the pipe...it's preexisting...and not threading it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Also, what should I do with the fan? Would it be a code violation to put it with the stove/appliance circuit? OR, should Ijust tap into a convenience circuit>>>


You mean the hood's exhaust fan? Check the amperage. A lot of them draw around two or three amps.
Do you have a 15a ckt for lighting in there? I like to put them on the kitchens lighting ckt if that's dedicated to just the kitchen.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> You mean the hood's exhaust fan? Check the amperage. A lot of them draw around two or three amps.
> Do you have a 15a ckt for lighting in there? I like to put them on the kitchens lighting ckt if that's dedicated to just the kitchen.


It's one of those cheapy non-ducted fans. But yeah, I can tap into the kitchen lighting....forgot about that...lol


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Yeah......but I'm cutting the pipe...it's preexisting...and not threading it.


use that fitting and a compression connector with a coupling in the middle.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

No prob.

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You could use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would that need to be accessible?:001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Why would that need to be accessible?:001_huh:


Ahh young grasshopper:

348.42 Couplings and Connectors. Angle connectors
shall not be used for concealed raceway installations.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Matt...are you sure an EMT compression connector will fit rigid pipe? Also, I have to run a line for a dishwasher. Just curious, do you guys just have the bx come out of the wall....without some type of finish plate? The last DW power i ran, I installed an outlet and put an angle male plug head on the sj cord. But, I want to hardwire the DW this time around. Thanks again

melissa


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey Matt...are you sure an EMT compression connector will fit rigid pipe? Also, I have to run a line for a dishwasher. Just curious, do you guys just have the bx come out of the wall....without some type of finish plate? The last DW power i ran, I installed an outlet and put an angle male plug head on the sj cord. But, I want to hardwire the DW this time around. Thanks again
> 
> melissa


 
You need a disconnect for the dish washer. I bring my home run into a 4 square and carflex thru cabinet to d/w.

Also it was illegal to add a cord end to so cord to wire a d/w


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, I'm pretty sure I read in the NEC that it is legal to "plug in" a dishwasher. Also, this is a DW in a residential kitchen. Are you sure i need a disconnect switch other than my circuit breaker?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure I read in the NEC that it is legal to "plug in" a dishwasher. Also, this is a DW in a residential kitchen. Are you sure i need a disconnect switch other than my circuit breaker?


 

It is legal to plug in a d/w that comes with a cord....but not to add a cord.:thumbsup:

Is the circuit breaker in sight of the d/w?


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah....it's in sight. The DW with the cord in question was for my place....lol...and she is NOT being touched


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> yeah....it's in sight. The DW with the cord in question was for my place....lol...and she is NOT being touched


 
I know a lot of electricians that just "make it work" at their own house.  Do things they never would do at a customers house.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO....yeah, yeah. But noone was paying me.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay guys. This is a tiny kitchen, but technically, to see the fuse box...and yeah, it's a fuse box...I have to step out of the kitchen. SO, I guess I need to install a switch inside the cabinet, right? Forgive me, as I rarely do any residential work.

Also, when I hardwire the DW....just poke out of the wall with bx? Do you guys use a box or finish plate or something????


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> Okay guys. This is a tiny kitchen, but technically, to see the fuse box...and yeah, it's a fuse box...I have to step out of the kitchen. SO, I guess I need to install a switch inside the cabinet, right? Forgive me, as I rarely do any residential work.


 
Yep. A single pole switch will work. Most panels are not in sight of a d/w and that is why I said you needed one. But I have seen some that were within 50 foot and in sight.


I put a 4 sq under sink. Come out of wall into back of box and carflex to d/w thru cabinet. And even if you just stick it thru the sheetrock its hidden. No cover plate needed.
BX? Why not romex? Not legal where you are?


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah. I'm in NYC. This is actually a pre-war apartment in Manhattan. And damn, I'm obsessing about my own plugged in DW...UGH!!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> Yeah. I'm in NYC. This is actually a pre-war apartment in Manhattan. And damn, I'm obsessing about my own plugged in DW...UGH!!


I gotcha. Figured there or chicago. I wouldnt sweat my own dw for a second!:no:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I gotcha. Figured there or chicago. I wouldnt sweat my own dw for a second!:no:


LOL... I just called my Dad saying AAHHHH my kitchen is not code compliant!! He's like RELAX...lol. Anyways, off to buy some more tools at Home Dopey...lol


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure you put the fridge and ignitor on the line side of the gfci's, not the load side. Forgot to mention that. They don't need gfci protection.

And just plug the dw in, you don't need no stinking switch.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Make sure you put the fridge and ignitor on the line side of the gfci's, not the load side. Forgot to mention that. They don't need gfci protection.
> 
> And just plug the dw in, you don't need no stinking switch.


Thanks....but for some reason the customer is adamant about the DW being hardwired....whatever. It's late, I don't feel like thumbing through the damned code book, but I think it's not "legal" to make a hardwireable DW a plug-in, anyways

At least, that's what I am gathering from this site.

For some reason, I found my old 1996 code book so much easier to garner info from hahahaha for real!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> It's late,


For you maybe, I just got home from work and the store a few minutes ago.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL....I just got back from Home depot and the gym and need to be up by 4 AM....and haven't even jumped in the shower yet! BUT, I got a brand spanking new saw-Zall.....Rigid pipe cutter....1" EMT/3/4 gal bender.....a file...tin snips...a couple of cute chisels and a proximity tester...i ALWAYS lose those...hahaha


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of chisels and tin snips did you get?


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Home Depot special. Wiss and i think ridgid chisels. I had a couple from my last job but must've lost them. I need to organize my "tool closet" lol...I live in a small condo


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I know the feeling, I live in a smallish apartment. I keep 95% of my tools in the truck. I need a couple of new chisels and tin snips, now I'm wondering what I should buy.
:blink:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

That bender i think is going to stay in the trunk of my work car...a freakin' mustang convertible...hahaha...not the one in my avatar, though. My DD Mustang is NOW a typical NYC car...a WRECK hahaha

BTW...I've always used wiss.....and yeah, I seem to lose tin snips alot, too...lol


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to keep putting cords on them till I get busted. Hard wiring with NM seems hack to me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I'm going to keep putting cords on them till I get busted. Hard wiring with NM seems hack to me.


Seems like a lot of the time that's (the dishwasher plug whip) is on the plumber anyway. I routinely supply a mwbc for the dish/disposal and either install a quad or a single with a split receptacle, one for the disposal switch and one for the dishwasher. Never had a problem with that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey Matt...are you sure an EMT compression connector will fit rigid pipe? Also, I have to run a line for a dishwasher. Just curious, do you guys just have the bx come out of the wall....without some type of finish plate? The last DW power i ran, I installed an outlet and put an angle male plug head on the sj cord. But, I want to hardwire the DW this time around. Thanks again
> 
> melissa


No, But a rigid compression connector will.:thumbsup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> No, But a rigid compression connector will.:thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm a tart for asking that. AND, I even explained my situation to the guy at the counter at the supply house..oh well. I'll swing by the supply house tomorrow.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Thanks! I'm a tart for asking that. AND, I even explained my situation to the guy at the counter at the supply house..oh well. I'll swing by the supply house tomorrow.


Happy wiring! Ill be under a house all tomorrow, a lot like how today went. But in the end, I do love what I do.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I love it, too. It's just too bad there's not enough work to go around. I have to cut some pipe with wire in it, tomorrow....lol...and rough out that kitchen plus some odds and ends. And then back to roughing out a small house in the neighborhood.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Happy wiring! Ill be under a house all tomorrow, a lot like how today went. But in the end, I do love what I do.
> 
> ~Matt


Have fun, I'm hanging three chandeliers and a fan. And that's it. 
Today was cool though. Hooked up all the pipe to a Kaco inverter I had previously ran for a solar array, and mounted the inverter. Ran the wire and prepped it for hook ups. 
And I was out.
:thumbup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Have fun, I'm hanging three chandeliers and a fan. And that's it.
> Today was cool though. Hooked up all the pipe to a Kaco inverter I had previously ran for a solar array, and mounted the inverter. Ran the wire and prepped it for hook ups.
> And I was out.
> :thumbup:


Nice!....and then the weekend.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Nice!....and then the weekend.


Oh, you better believe it.
:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Yeah, I love it, too. It's just too bad there's not enough work to go around. I have to cut some pipe with wire in it, tomorrow....lol...and rough out that kitchen plus some odds and ends. And then back to roughing out a small house in the neighborhood.


Depending on the size of the pipe, You can stuff a smaller piece of copper pipe in the bigger pipe, to lessen the risk of nicking the conductors. If the pipe is in the middle of the run, cut it all the way around, but not through, then wack it what a hammer.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Nice!....and then the weekend.


What the hell is this weekend you talk about? OH! thats the days I go to my other job.. thats right :thumbsup::jester:

Yet im still barly managing to get by 

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I think she said she had bought a rigid pipe cutter. So...


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Depending on the size of the pipe, You can stuff a smaller piece of copper pipe in the bigger pipe, to lessen the risk of nicking the conductors. If the pipe is in the middle of the run, cut it all the way around, but not through, then wack it what a hammer.
> 
> ~Matt


You're awesome! That's the hardest part of the job...lol. I picked up one of those Ridgid pipe cutters that plumbers use. It's 3/4 gal and I have to cut about a foot off of the end....times 3...lol Then flex to a floating box in the ceiling.....and carpenter will install an access door.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I think she said she had bought a rigid pipe cutter. So...


Oh well that works too.... lol

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> You're awesome! That's the hardest part of the job...lol. I picked up one of those Ridgid pipe cutters that plumbers use. It's 3/4 gal and I have to cut about a foot off of the end....times 3...lol Then flex to a floating box in the ceiling.....and carpenter will install an access door.


I am pretty sure those blades are designed to cut copper, which is a lot more malleable than galvanized, so, if your cutter blade breaks and you up the creek, you can always use the pipe in a pipe method with a sawzall.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey...it's always good to know other alternatives! Oh yeah, Ialso have to chop these pipes out of some cement before i cut them...hence my chisels. And yeah, I'll be there on Saturday, too. And as far as getting by...I just barely do, myself.....but I blame it on my spending habits...oh yeah, and the recession hahaha


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am pretty sure those blades are designed to cut copper, which is a lot more malleable than galvanized, so, if your cutter blade breaks and you up the creek, you can always use the pipe in a pipe method with a sawzall.
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah.....the packaging on the cutter says for EMT and copper...so, we'll see. BUT, you know what they say...if it was easy they'd have girls doing it hahahaha


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What the hell is this weekend you talk about? OH! thats the days I go to my other job.. thats right :thumbsup::jester:
> 
> Yet im still barly managing to get by
> 
> ~Matt


Is Circle K hiring?
:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Is Circle K hiring?
> :laughing:


hahaha I dont have time to get paid minimum wage.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Matt......got it! Thanks! Hey you guys..a little off topic, but how is it out in California? Beautiful weather....palm trees....and happy people?? I am so SICK of NYC...am going through an early mid-life crisis hahahaha...plus the winter depresses me.....lol


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Matt......got it! Thanks! Hey you guys..a little off topic, but how is it out in California? Beautiful weather....palm trees....and happy people?? I am so SICK of NYC...am going through an early mid-life crisis hahahaha...plus the winter depresses me.....lol


Weather has been awesome this summer, palm trees for sure, but the people... for the most part they are barley so-so. Theres still a few decent people out here though.

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I'm going to keep putting cords on them till I get busted. Hard wiring with NM seems hack to me.


 
But wiring with nm is legal...putting a cord on is not. All I will have in material is a connector and two or three wire nuts. Legal and cheaper is they way I roll!


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Make sure you put the fridge and ignitor on the line side of the gfci's, not the load side. Forgot to mention that. They don't need gfci protection.
> 
> And just plug the dw in, you don't need no stinking switch.


 i would have to say thats how we do it here,,,line side a gfci down to the ignitor then end at the venta hood with an outlet,,unless it a good one that would be hardwired,,,,,


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

zen said:


> i would have to say thats how we do it here,,,line side a gfci down to the ignitor then end at the venta hood with an outlet,,unless it a good one that would be hardwired,,,,,


 
As long as the fridge is not within 6ft of the sink that would work.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am pretty sure those blades are designed to cut copper, which is a lot more malleable than galvanized, so, if your cutter blade breaks and you up the creek, you can always use the pipe in a pipe method with a sawzall.
> 
> ~Matt


Pipe in a pipe method?
What's that?

I have a Klein pipe cutter that I use, been pretty successful with it...

The main thing to remember is you only have to score the pipe, if you crank that thing down, then you're going to put a sharp lip inside the pipe...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Pipe in a pipe method?
> What's that?
> 
> I have a Klein pipe cutter that I use, been pretty successful with it...
> ...


Read post 50.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well...I broke the blade on the cutter and managed to nick one of the wires with my baby file....when the juice was on. BUT, the copper was fine...wrapped it with tape and was done with it. Even put on a little show chopping the concrete the pipes were slightly embedded in and using my bender handle to bend the pipes up. I looked like an animal! hahaha They were pretty impressed....some people are easy. Back on Monday.....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Matt......got it! Thanks! Hey you guys..a little off topic, but how is it out in California? Beautiful weather....palm trees....and happy people?? I am so SICK of NYC...am going through an early mid-life crisis hahahaha...plus the winter depresses me.....lol


 

This past winter was more snow than we've seen in a long time on the east coast,then this summer's been the hottest summer. I'm ready for winter again already





And if this is the cutter you're speaking of:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ8wIwAA#

Don't bother,,,,,it's pure junk


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This past winter was more snow than we've seen in a long time on the east coast,then this summer's been the hottest summer. I'm ready for winter again already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If that's the greenlee one....yeah. I picked up a Ridgid from the plumbing section. It worked good until i broke the blade. Had to break out my brand spanking new sawzall....lol. 

Oh yeah...and I got zapped like twice and she freaked hahaha. She asked me how often I get shocked I told her ALL THE TIME...hahaha probably NOT a good thing to say


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> If that's the greenlee one....yeah. I picked up a Ridgid from the plumbing section. It worked good until i broke the blade. Had to break out my brand spanking new sawzall....lol.
> 
> Oh yeah...and I got zapped like twice and she freaked hahaha. She asked me how often I get shocked I told her ALL THE TIME...hahaha probably NOT a good thing to say


Don't be zapping yourself. Doesn't your local teach you how to turn off a breaker?
:laughing:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah....they do. When I worked in street lighting, though...we had to splice live in the rain/snow...whatever. I felt like a badass. A girl needs that sometimes hahaha


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I saw the future life of that cutter being a short one.

Just keep in mind, 120v is the most common voltage that kills people.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This past winter was more snow than we've seen in a long time on the east coast,then this summer's been the hottest summer. I'm ready for winter again already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its been such a mild summer here.. I sure cant complain - its usually 105 - 110 here in this month.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Forget getiing shocked. You know how many electricians I have met with missing fingers??? MORE than a few in 15 years!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Forget getiing shocked. You know how many electricians I have met with missing fingers??? MORE than a few in 15 years!


Sounds like a bunch of electricians I wouldnt want to work with.:no:

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO! And one of them even gave us the whole...I don't deserve to be laid off...speech...hahaha I am in a silly mood tonight lol


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> LMAO! And one of them even gave us the whole...I don't deserve to be laid off...speech...hahaha I am in a silly mood tonight lol


I got a 12 pack ready to kick into my silly mood in a few hours. I work all weekend but might as well knock back a few at this point in the week.

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

You only live once. I'm waiting on a guy to call me and ask me out for saturday.....hahahaha...i know.....LOSER!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I got a 12 pack ready to kick into my silly mood in a few hours. I work all weekend but might as well knock back a few at this point in the week.
> 
> ~Matt


I need a drink.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mellisa809 i know i've never meet you but will you marry me:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> You only live once. I'm waiting on a guy to call me and ask me out for saturday.....hahahaha...i know.....LOSER!!!!! hahaha


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I need a drink.


Yeah man. after my day and a half under a house - im ready to get a little sideways. gotta start kind of early so its not so hard to get up in the morning.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

ampman said:


> mellisa809 i know i've never meet you but will you marry me:laughing:


Okay......lol.....hahaha...Your not my first proposal sight unseen...funny thing is i get NO proposals from men who actually now me....I know..LOSER!!! hahahaha


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

I could for some Grey Goose and club soda right now....


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah man. after my day and a half under a house - im ready to get a little sideways. gotta start kind of early so its not so hard to get up in the morning.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Oh yeah....almost forgot about that whole working under a house thing. NOT fun....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Okay......lol.....hahaha...Your not my first proposal sight unseen...funny thing is i get NO proposals from men who actually now me....I know..LOSER!!! hahahaha


 i lost my mind because of your electrical know how do you mean men who know you or men who now you


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

ampman said:


> i lost my mind because of your electrical know how do you mean men who know you or men who now you


I can teach you everything i know electrical...you got 5 minutes? haha:laughing:

On paper I am quite attractive and seem like i would be the perfect wife....but in real life...NOT. I'm still trying to rectify the problem hahaha I'm screwed....


----------

